# Hello



## Rod F (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello all. Sorry if this is in the wrong place but this is my first post on here. I just want to introduce myself and want to thank all MA State Troopers for all their hard work. I work at the State Lab myself but I'm not an officer or trooper. I came on here to learn more and to ask some questions.

What are the tinting laws in MA? I am interested in a former police vehicle and have been told that I would need to modify several things such as the paint and possibly the tint. Just looking for some clarification because I'm not looking for trouble lol. 

-Rod


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68498&highlight=tint

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65155&highlight=tint

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65361&highlight=tint

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49362&highlight=tint

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36158&highlight=tint

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9621&highlight=tint

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=260&highlight=tint


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Rod, nothing under 35% light transmittance is allowed on side windows directly to your right, left. You'll need a tint meter or a sample of 35% tint to find out if the car you're considering is legal.


----------



## Rod F (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, sorry again about reposts.


----------

